# "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility



## Joachim (10. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Forengemeinde!

Am aktuellen Standard Style ("Hobby-Gartenteich 2010") gibt es hier und da noch ein paar Dinge zu ändern bzw. zu optimieren. Um den laufenden Betrieb nicht zu unterbrechen, werden mögliche Änderungen von nun an zuerst im Test Style: "TESTversion 2010" durchgeführt und getestet.

Wer nen Blick riskieren möchte, kann dies einfach durch einen Wechsel des Styles (unten links) tun. Bitte bedenkt jedoch, das es im Style "TESTversion 2010" durch arbeiten daran immer mal wieder zu Darstellungsfehlern kommen kann. *Der Test-Style sollte keinesfalls als Standard Style genutzt werden!*

Fragen, Anregungen, Kritik aber auch Lob  sind dazu hier in diesem Thema gern gesehen. 

Wichtig!
Support gibt es nur noch für:
- Standard Style "Hobby-Gartenteich 2010" >> hier klicken (anderes Thema!)

- Test Style "TESTversion 2010" *>> bitte in diesem Thema antworten/lesen*

Der "Hobby-Gartenteich 2007-09" Oldfashion Style wird nicht mehr fortgeführt, dh. es gibt dafür keinen Support mehr, da dieser Style in 2010 abgeschalten wird!


----------



## Joachim (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Für interessierte - "TESTversion 2010" Style*

*Woran wird zur Zeit gearbeitet?*
- Beitragsansicht, Footer

*Was wurde bereits geändert? *
- Wo wurde geändert ( was wurde geändert )
1 - Zeile "Stylewahl/ Footer Links" ( Farbe )
 
 
Ziel: Bessere Sichtbarkeit (Kontraste).

2 - Beitragsansicht (Farbe, Grafiken, Usebility, Dopplungen entfernt, Fehlerbereinigung)
 
 
Ziel: Bessere Sichtbarkeit (Kontraste), kompaktere Anzeige (weniger scrollen) und Usebility analog vb4.
(Edit: User online Grafik vergrößert.)

_Alle gezeigten Änderungen sind aktuell nur als Tech-Demo zu sehen.
Bearbeitet wurden einzig die genannten Bereiche, Unstimmigkeiten in anderen Bereichen
der Darstellung und Nutzbarkeit noch warscheinlich.
Ob und welche Änderungen in den Standardstyle einfließen steht derzeit nicht fest!_


----------



## saltun (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Für interessierte - "TESTversion 2010" Style*

Hallo Joachim,

wäe es nicht möglich, mit einem max-width für das dif id=postmessage.... die Breite
der Postings zu begrenzen?

Längere Texte sind ohne Breitenbegrenzung kaum lesbar und das Browserfenster zu-
sammenzuschieben ist auch lästig.
Alle aktuellen Browser, auch der IE, können das jetzt!

lg Günter


----------



## Joachim (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Für interessierte - "TESTversion 2010" Style*

Hallo Günter,

was du meinst, ist der automatische Zeilenumbruch bei diesen Texten hier- oder?

Da wirst du wohl leider vorerst auf die Hilfe der User, die diese Texte schreiben
angewiesen sein, denn das müsste ich als Option einbauen - nicht jeder würde
es vielleicht so wollen.

Nunja - ich schau dennoch mal, ob ich ne Lösung gestrickt bekomm. (mit Schalter
in den Einstelllungen im UCP).


----------



## saltun (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Für interessierte - "TESTversion 2010" Style*



Joachim schrieb:


> was du meinst, ist der automatische Zeilenumbruch bei diesen Texten hier- oder?




Ja, das meinte ich.




> Nunja - ich schau dennoch mal, ob ich ne Lösung gestrickt bekomm. (mit Schalter
> in den Einstelllungen im UCP).




Wäre schön.

lg Günter


----------



## anlu (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Für interessierte - "TESTversion 2010" Style*

2 - Beitragsansicht (Farbe, Grafiken, Usebility, Dopplungen entfernt, Fehlerbereinigung)
Anhang anzeigen 56726
Anhang anzeigen 56727


Die 2. Wariante gefällt mir nicht so gut, da sieht man nicht so gut, wer online ist,  und wer nicht (grüne Punkt)


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Für interessierte - "TESTversion 2010" Style*

Hallo anlu,

der grüne Punkt ist das kleinste Problem - so ganz glücklich bin ich mit dem ganz kleinen auch nicht, aber der große ist gleich wieder zu fett. Ich werd mal nen Kompromiss austesten. 

Danke für deinen Hinweis.


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Für interessierte - "TESTversion 2010" Style*

Hab mal ein wenig weiter gemacht - im groben (im gaaanz groben ) ) sollte der "TESTversion 2010" optisch soweit klar sein. Technisch hab ich noch ein paar Ideen. 

(Ja, bei den Buttons ist noch so gut wie nichts geschehen - kommt noch, dauert eben - ich hasse Buttons  )

*Kritik, Lob und Anregungen?* ... sind wie immer willkommen...


----------



## koifischfan (12. Dez. 2009)

*Neues Layout wirkt einfach nur kalt*

Mit wenigen Worten erläutert:
- wenig Kontrast
- unwichtige Angaben sind fett ('Themenstarter', 'Antworten', 'Hits', 'Forum')
- wichtige Angaben gehen unter (Themenstarter, Antworten, Hits, Forum)
- diese Angaben stehen durch unterschiedliche Stringlänge immer an einer anderen Stelle
- zu viel Information auf der Seite (Inhalt des Themas)
- es gibt keine klare Gliederung mehr

Dagegen sieht das Layout von https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/index.php ganz vernünftig aus.

PS: Wer hat eigentlich diesen verschwommenen, kontrastlosen Online-Punkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 entwickelt? Angelehnt an diesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 würde er mir super gefallen.


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Moin koifischfan,

- Dem "User-online" Button konnte geholfen werden  (anlu wollte ihn größer, du mehr Kontrast).

Die anderen Stichpunkte betreffend - da hab ich im Style "TESTversion 2010" auch noch nichts weiter dran geändert. Aber: ich bin dran. 

Eines muss ich jedoch vorweg nehmen, das Tabellenlayout vom "Hobby-Gartenteich 2007-09" Style wird es wohl so nicht wieder geben, da muss ich mir ne andere Lösung einfallen lassen ...


----------



## Christine (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo Joachim,

es würde bestimmt schon helfen, wenn der Textteaser unter der Themenüberschrift wegfällt.


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@koifischfan und  Elschen
Guckt mal:
Alter Style: "Hobby-Gartenteich 2007-09"
 
- Viele Tabellen, Kontraststark, aber relativ schlecht lesbar bei 1024 pix (ca. 25% der Forenbesucher!)

Standard Style: "Hobby-gartenteich 2010"
 
- Kaum Tabellen, Kontrastarm, keine Wechselstatusicons, schlechte Übersicht allgem. , bei 1024 pix mittelprächtig lesbar

TEST Style: "TESTversion 2010"
 
- etwas Kontraststärker, kaum Tabellen, 1024 pix gut lesbar, Wechselstatusicons, übersichtlicher

Alle live zu testen über die Style Wahl ganz unten links.

Was meint ihr? (Den "TESTversion 2010" Style hab ich grad eben fertig umgebaut, probierts bitte aus.)


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Kleine Änderung/Nachtrag:

Im "TESTversion 2010" Style "von USERXY ..." geändert in "Letzter Beitrag von USERXY ..." . Das ist auf dem obigen Screenshot zum Style noch nicht mit drauf!


----------



## koifischfan (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo,

der Anhang 56757 ist schon besser lesbar. Die große weiße Fläche reißt aber alles auseinander.

Einerseits schreibst du, das Layout von 2009 ist Geschichte. Andererseits wird etwas Ähnliches in der Forum-Einstiegsseite verwendet? :?

PS: Habe meine Bildschirmauflösung die letzte 1/4 Stunde auf 1024x768 laufen und kann eine schlechte Lesbarkeit unter 2009 absolut nicht nachvollziehen.

PS 2: Die Anzahl der Hits und der Name des Forums sollte auch auf fett gestellt werden.


----------



## Christine (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hi Joachim,

also das gefällt mir schon wesentlich besser. Jetzt noch die Icons 

Noch mal zu dem grünen Punkt: Kannst Du nicht den aus dem jetzigen Standardlayout übernehmen?

Und eventuell die Buttons "Neue Beiträge" und "Heutige Beiträge" sowie früher und wie "Forum durchsuchen" in fett-gelb?


----------



## koifischfan (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Es wird (Anhang).  Es fehlt noch der optische Pepp. Schwarz und Grau-/Blautöne reichen nicht.


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Koifischfan
Portal und Forumübersicht (cmps_index und index) sind aktuell mit 1024 besser lesbar als beim alten Style (ich hab mind. 3x die Woche 5h an nem Netbook zu schaffen, von daher hab ich auch mal 1024er Auflösung auf kleinem Monitor (10")). Normal arbeite ich an 1280 auf 18" TFT...
Ich kanns mir jedoch bildlich vorstellen, wie besagte Templates auf Widescreen mit 1600 aussehen - da muss man kompromisse finden. (Ne Auflösungsabhängige Anzeige wäre zwar technisch möglich, je doch absolut zu viel des Guten  )

Hits: Ich dachte, die sind bei dieser Übersicht nicht soooo wichtig, das se fett sein müssen. 
Forenname: eigentlich dito - aber das könnt ich zumindest mal testen. 

Dein letzter Screenshot zeigt die Themenübersicht, wie sie bereits seit gestern Abend zu sehen war. Dort gilt wie fürs gesamte Projekt - Buttons und Icons kommen zu Schluss dran. 

@Elschen
Ja, der grüne Punkt schleicht sich durchs Thema, wie der rote Faden ...  Also der vom Standard Style gefällt mir nicht wirklich - aber vielleicht, wenn ich noch mal kräftig schüttel und rühre ...  lässt sichs noch optimieren. 
Buttons und Icons zum Schluss. 

Was ihr noch gar nicht bemerkt habt ist zB. der Quickeditor (Direkt antworten) und das die Beitragsansicht aufgeräumt wurde.


----------



## Christine (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hi Joachim,

also auf dem einen  Rechner habe ich eine 1440er Auflösung. Das geht grad noch. Die Übersicht sieht trotzdem recht gut aus.

Obwohl das Lesen bei einigen Kettensätzen schon nervig ist. 

Aber das ist auf dem Läppie bei diesen Ohne-Punkt-und-Komma-Sätzen auch nicht wirklich  besser und hat nichts mit dem Layout zu tun.

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, bist Du ja bald fertig


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Ja ... mitn Nerven ..   

Ich bin ja nun auch so ein Kettensatzschreiber.  Man muss aber auch sagen, das Widesreens sich prinzip bedingt bei Vollbild entweder schlechter lesen lassen oder man verschwendet Platz durch Freiraum an den Seiten (also zB. ne feste Breite von 1024p statt 98% wie derzeit) was den Widescreen Nutzern auch nicht gefallen wird... 

Vorübergehend - bis zu meiner Erleuchtung bezüglich Lösung - kann ich nur an die wunderbaren Möglichkeiten von Windows erinnern -> man kann auch Fenster verkleinern.   

Ich weis, ist blöd - aber immo hab ich keinen besseren Vorschlag, leider.    Wer nen brauchbaren hat: immer her damit.


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Quickedit:
Alt:
 

Standard:
 

Versuch/Neu:


----------



## Christine (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hi Joachim,

diese dunkelgrauen Balken unten empfinde ich eher als störend...


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Else
Ich überlege, die Balken zu reduzieren und das Tam Tam anderweitig zusammen zu fassen - but later ... 

Fehler in der Lightbox behoben:
bisher:
 

jetzt:
 

(_Info: Fehler wie dieser, werden nach gründlichen Tests natürlich auch im Standard Style behoben._)


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

"Wichtige Themen" Anzeige "harmonisiert"  

Schluss für heut. 

_Doch noch was:
29% nutzen 1024p
3% nutzen 1125p
37% nutzen 1280p
5% nutzen 1440p
8% nutzen 1680p
3,5% nutzen 1920p

zu 96% bei 32bit Farbtiefe und zu knapp 40% mit Firefox, 27% InternetExplorer, 5% Opera, 4% Safari

Das ist der Schnitt des letzten Monats._


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo,

Möchte mal wieder die Änderungen der letzten Tage "anpreisen"  :

1 - Logo nun mit Prozentualer Breite (40%)
 Vorteilhaft auf kleinen Bildschirmen, auf großen bis 1280pix Breite normalgroß, bei größeren ??? Feedback?

2 - Anzeige "Ähnliche Themen" optimiert und näher an vb4 Norm angepasst
 Sollte übersichtlicher sein, auf kleinen Bildschirmen jetzt Fehlerfrei (Breite), weniger "auffallend-störendes Erscheinen" 

3 - Security Token Fehler bei den Downloads behoben
 Danke Dodi, Annett für den Hinweis.


4 - Lesezeichenverwaltung für "google" und "del.icio.us" aktiviert
 Feedback? Nutzt das überhaupt wer?


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

5 -  Suchergebnisse nicht mehr mit "*Suchergebnis*" hervorgehoben, sondern vb4 like mit Standardschriftfarbe auf gelbem Grund. Probierts aus. Feedback?


----------



## herbi (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Servus,...

die Schrift könnte etwas "fetter" ausfallen,....!

Ach die gesammte Oberfläche etwas Kontrastreicher gestaltet werden!

Kann doch nicht sein das ich der einzige bin, der mit dem Style nicht zurecht kommt? Oder doch,...?


----------



## koifischfan (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo,

ich habe mal diverse Auflösungen ausprobiert. Nach oben habe ich bis 1650 nichts festgestellt.
Ab 935 Pixel horizontal schiebt sich das Logo über 'Hallo Benutzername' Ebenso wird die Menüleiste (Hilfe, Mitgliederkarte, Galerie	Useralben ... nicht angepaßt. 'Erweiterte Suche' steht bei z.B. 800 Pixel außerhalb (Anhang). Der Rest der Ansicht wird ordentlich skaliert.

@herbi
Klar kommen schon, aber auch ich finde dieses Grau-blau extrem langweilig. Die Avatare und die Smileys reißen das nicht raus.
Warum sind die Icons so dürftig mit Farbe ausgestattet?


----------



## herbi (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Sorry ich nochmal


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Herbi
Ne, also alles in Fett wird defenitiv nicht kommen - für die eigene "Sichtschwäche" gibts ja aber auch schon lange die Tastenkombi "Strg +" (bzw. "Strg -" und "Strg 0" um alles auf Standard zurück zu setzen) 

Allerdings - im alten Style war die Schrift nahezu überall eine Nummer größer.  Da kann ich dann doch mal schaun ... 

*Edit*: nach dem Bildschirmfoto meinst du also "nur" das? Da wirds dann doch schwer - wenn ich das deutlich vergrößere, dann wirds bei 1024pix vermutlich nur noch schwer lesbar, weils alles zusammenschiebt. 
@koifischfan
Mach mal "Strg F5" - das von dir abgelichtete kann nicht sein, da das Logo immer auf 40% der Seitenbreite scaliert wird (seit heute). Bei dir siehts nach statischer Logogröße aus.
Zu den Farben - wir sind doch kein Designerforum, wo alles so bunt sein muss, das man dann auch wieder nix finden kann (Wald und Bäume ...  ). Ein paar Dinge fehlen ja noch (Themen Icons zB. im Flohmarkt und Fotoecke, bessere Foren/Themen Icons (ähnlich phpbb2, bzw. hbgt alt)) aber grundsätzlich "bunter" wirds eigentlich nicht werden.

EDIT2: Du hast ja nicht mal nen Avatar - wie solls da auch bunter werden ...


----------



## herbi (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Servus,...



> für die eigene "Sichtschwäche" gibts ja aber auch schon lange die Tastenkombi *"Strg +" (bzw. "Strg -" und "Strg 0" um alles auf Standard zurück zu setzen)*



Danke,.... 
Bin i bl....


Und wie siehts mit dem Kontrast aus,.....?

Ich meine aber das der Linke Bereich eines Postings , wo der Nickname und das Profil steht etwas farblich abgehoben gehört,....! n.M.
Wie in alten Zeiten,....:beten


Ihr seit super,....


----------



## koifischfan (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Was zum Teufel macht Strg + F5? In Opera nichts.

Die Darstellung ist mit IE8 identisch derer von Opera 10.10.
Die Grafik hat gefühlte 40% und wird beim horizontalen Ändern der Fensterbreite wunderbar verändert.
Verkleinere bitte mal dein Browserfenster horizontal auf unter 900 Pixel. Wenn die Grafik kleiner wird und die Schrift von ganz rechts oben bleibt, müssen sich beide Objekte irgendwann überschneiden.

Ich war vor Weihnachten in Mario Barth seinem Laden und habe mir bei einem Mikronotebook die eingestellte Auflösung angesehen. 800x600.
Wer braucht sowas? Nochmal


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo nochmal,

naja, bei mir ist im FF 3.6 und IE8 bis 1028pix völlig  Für unter 1024pix wirst du im Forum an so einigen Seiten "anecken". Ich hab selber ein Samsung Netbook (229,- MediaMarkt) mit 1024pix - da ists wie gesagt so völlig OK.

Es ist halt immer ein Kompromis - wir haben User mit 1024-1600pix im Schnitt Ausnahmen nach oben und unten sind auch dabei - aber wo fängt man an und wo hörts dann auf? Was ist mit IPhones zB.? 

Mit ner 800er Auflösung wirst du im I-Net immer wieder Probleme haben, das ist halt der Preis des "Fortschrits" in der Technik.

35% könnte man noch probieren - aber kleiner hats dann keinen Sinn mehr. Ich nehm mich morgen nochmal des Problems an.


----------



## koifischfan (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Ich denke, es bedarf keiner großen Änderungen.

Das Logo (<div id="header">) plazierst du momentan vor <div id="toplinks">. Kannst du das nicht austauschen? Zusätzlich zwei Absätze dazwischen und das Problem sollte keines mehr sein.


----------



## Joachim (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Ja, am können liegts mit nichten - ich seh die Notwendigkeit nur nicht wirklich gegeben. 

Schau mal hier: (alles bei 800*600 !)
 
Spielhalle
 
Galerie
 
Portal

Da ist das Logo, was bei dir das "Willkommen, Userxy" teilweise verdeckt nun wohl eher das kleinste Problem.
Ich frag nochmal - wo soll ich anfangen und wo aufhören? Soll ich in der Galerie nur noch 3 Bilder nebeneinander anzeigen lassen, damit sie bei 800pix nicht zu breit sind? Die Shoutbox auf 200pix Breite reduzieren, damit das Portal besser passt? ... und dann kommt garantiert wer, der uns unbedingt aufm Smartfon ansurfen will und natürlich auch ne Anpassung bräuchte. 

Sicher könnt ich die Bildschirmauflösung abgreifen und angepasste Templates verwenden, aber das tu ich mir nicht an - ich hab doch auch noch Hobbys und nen Job neben dem Forum hier.  

Hast du mal (1x oder 2x) "Strg -" versucht? Das behebt auf deiner niedrigen Auflösung die meisten Probleme - sicher, auf Kosten der Lesbarkeit. Ich kann ja nunmal nix für, das du dir nen Sub-/Netbook mit nur 800pix zugelegt hast. 

Sorry, das ich dir da nicht anders helfen kann.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*



> Ich war vor Weihnachten in Mario Barth seinem Laden und habe mir bei einem Mikronotebook die eingestellte Auflösung angesehen. 800x600.


Ich wollte doch nur sehen, mit welchen Auflösungen sich die Verrückten rumschlagen müssen. 

Es sollte nur eine Anfrage sein, da es in weiten Teilen des Forums wunderbar angepaßt wird. Wegen mir mußt du nichts ändern.
Mein Monitor läuft mit 1440x900, das Browserfenster dagegen ist 900px breit. Bei mir läuft nicht nur das Forum.

Und weg.


----------



## Joachim (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Siehe anderen Beitrag - da hatte ich mich verlesen. Sorry.


----------



## Joachim (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Aktuelle Änderungen am "TESTversion 2010" Style (links unten auswählbar):

1.Farben im Forum:
alt1 von #fbfbfb nach #eaedf4
alt2 4von #f3f3f3 nach #d9e2ec

2.Benutzername hier links daneben:
Schriftgröße von 12px auf 13px

3.Quotebox:
Farbe wegen 1. nach ffffff geändert, da sonst gleich wie alt2


----------



## Joachim (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

4.Suchergebnisseiten:
Neuer tabellierter Aufbau (in Anlehnung an aktuellen vb4 Style)


Wie immer probierts aus und gebt
*Feedback ?*  ​


----------



## Joachim (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

5. Forenübersicht:
Neustrukturierung der Ansicht (u.a. Modspalte)


----------



## Joachim (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

6. Statistiken auf Forumseite unten
Stark überarbeitet und zusammen gefasst

*Feedback?*​


----------



## Dodi (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

 Joachim,

hast Du fein gemacht! 

Der Kontrast ist so wesentlich angenehmer für die Augen!


----------



## Joachim (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo Dodi,

denke auch, so ists besser.


----------



## Christine (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

rh

ganz fein gemacht, Joachim! Um Längen besser!

*Ganz dickes Lob!*

(Ich dachte erst, es läge daran, dass ich meinen Monitor geputzt hab )


----------



## Annett (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

War mein abendliches Nörgeln also doch für etwas nützlich? 

Mir gefällt es so auch um Längen besser als bisher.


----------



## Joachim (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

... "abendliches Nörgeln" ?

Na wenn du es so nennen magst - ich hätt dafür ja ne andere Bezeichnung... .lala


----------



## koifischfan (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*


```
6. Statistiken auf Forumseite unten
Stark überarbeitet und zusammen gefasst
```

_Benutzer, die das Forum heute besucht haben:_ finde ich für eine relativ unwichtige Angabe.
Dagegen geht das viel Nützlichere _Im Forum: _ zur Zeit unterwegs, absolut unter.

Ich gehe mal kurz auf meinen Anhang ein:
Das Biertreffen der Bayernfans  ist fehl am Platz, es steht schön ganz unten.

*Zur Zeit aktive Benutzer* im gleichen Stil wie *Benutzer, die das Forum heute besucht haben:* Die Aufstellung dann in folgender Form:

*Zur Zeit sind 144 Benutzer im Forum unterwegs, 44 Mitglieder und 100 Gäste* (Tabellenkopf)
Aufzählung der Mitglieder

*Im Chat:*

*Unser neuestes Mitglied*: *Benutzername*

Am meisten online (heute): 17. Am meisten online (gesamt): 111 (02.01.10 um 22:17:11)


Zwischen den einzelnen Angaben immer Leerzeilen. Den fetten Style bitte auch in deinem Layout übernehmen. Es sieht im Augenblick völlig unübersichtlich aus.


----------



## Joachim (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Moin,

also als erstes - bei mir siehts seit gestern schon so aus:
 

 wieso das bei dir aufm Screenshot oberhalb so merkwürdig ausschaut - eventuell kommts von nem noch nicht aktualisierten Browsercache bei dir? 

"Benutzer die das Forum heut schon besucht haben ..." ist halt doch nicht so unwichtig, wie du meinst es ist als "Lockmittel" für Neumitglieder nicht unwichtig zu wissen, wie aktiv ein Forum ist. In nem Forum wo sich nur 5 Hanseln am Tag blicken lassen ist ne Anmeldung meist wenig nutzbringend, wohingegen man bei entsprechend vielen aktiven man wohl eher eine Problemlösung erwarten kann und eine Anmeldung rentabel erscheinen lässt.
Wir sind als orum nunmal auf Neumitglieder angewiesen, damit immer wieder neu frische Fragen auftauchen und nicht irgendwann mal alles gesagt ist und wir den Laden dicht machen können. 

Ansonsten - tja, erst wars den Leuts zu viel unten, dann strafft man es und dann isses och nicht richtig. Würd sagen wir lassens mal paar Tage wirken und schaun dann mal.


----------



## Christine (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hi,

also ich finds o.k. so - alles Infos, auf die ich nicht verzichten möchte. Grad die Liste, der schon da gewesenen Besucher, weil ich schauen kann, ob ich jemanden z.B. verpasst habe. Wenn es nicht interessiert, der braucht doch nich bis nach unten zu scrollen...


----------



## Joachim (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

... oder aber zuklappen. 

Aber nen Fehler hab ich doch noch gefunden - Gäste sehen ja keine Termine... aber das Termin Icon und ne leere Tabelle. 

Wird erledigt ...


----------



## Joachim (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

In der Galerie Kategorieliste, in der Alle Useralben Liste und im Portal Letzte Beiträge Liste die nicht vorhandenen bzw. fast nicht sichtbaren wagerechten Trennstriche durch 1px breite weiße ersetzt bzw. überhaupt erst eingefügt.
Denke das ist besser "betrachtbar".


----------



## Dodi (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Sehr schön, Joachim! 

Wenn Du so weitermachst, hättest Du die Forensoftware ja auch selbst "stricken" können...


----------



## Joachim (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Nun ja - man lernt halt viel dazu. Aber die Basis ist ja auch nicht die schlechteste.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo Joachim,
jaaa, es wird immer besser... selbst "Blindfische" wie ich kriegen wieder den Durchblick!
Herzlichen Dank für all' die Arbeit & Zeit, die Du in die neue Version investierst,
eiskalte Grüsse (-7°C) aus Luhmühlen,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Dr.J (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Joachim
Gibt es außer dem "dreckigen" Blau bei den Titelleisten, nicht noch ein "freundlicheres" Blau, so wie das momentane Blau? Vielleicht etwas kräftiger, wegen dem Kontrast?


----------



## Christine (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hi,

vielleicht ja das Blau oben aus dem Streifen, in dem die u.a. Suchfunktion steht. Das deucht mir etwas bläuer...


----------



## Joachim (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo ihr beiden,

@Elschen
Der Balken oben ( wo "Forum durchsuchen" steht ) ist das gleiche Blau, lediglich mit nem etwas anderen Farbverlauf (nicht gleichmäßig, sondern zu 50% Verlauf und 50% fest). 

@Jürgen
Meinst du das B***-Blau   aus dem Standard Style? Das ist dort aber nicht bei den Titelbalken bei, die sind dort hellgrau, als Verlauf.

Problematisch an der Sache ist halt, das dann an etlichen weiteren Stellen die neue Farbe eingebaut werden müsste (Links, Seitenzähler, Button, mehrere Farbverläufe, ...). Und dabei sind aktuell immer noch n paar Baustellen offen.

Ne Überlegung wert wäre es allerdings - wenn ich am TESTversion 2010 Style fertig bin, den zu kopieren und in anderer Lackierung anzubieten. Dann könnte auch endlich der alte 2007/09er wegfallen und beide Styles wären im Prinzip Funktionsgleich.

Neue ForenIcons kommen ja auch noch - die wird es dann auch hier zuerst zu bewundern oder zu verachten geben.   

Nur last mich bitte erst mal noch hier im TESTversion 2010 alle bekannten Fehler beseitigen, bevor ich ihn duplizieren sollte. Ich hab da auch noch nen Feuer im Eisen, mal schaun...


----------



## Joachim (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Jürgen
So: (jetzt / Vorschlag )
Button:
   

Menü oben:
   

Tabellenkopf blau:


----------



## Dr.J (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hmmm. Ist mir persönlich zu violett.Haste denn ned ein schönes reines Blau??  so ein Blau wie der Zwinker-Smilie z.B. oder so ein Blau wie die Beitragsüberschriften in meinem Blog.

Ich weiss, ich bin ne Meckerziege. Nicht umsonst verstehen Otto und ich uns so gut.


----------



## koifischfan (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Die jeweils rechten Farben gefallen mir ganz gut.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Die jeweils rechten Farben gefallen mir ganz gut.



Ja, müsste man sich mal anschauen


----------



## Joachim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Uwe sieht man doch 2 Beiträge weiter oben  
Nur so "nur mal so" zum Test strick ich die Farben nicht um - das ist ne Menge Arbeit. Und nur das es hinterher dann doch och wieder nicht gefällt? Nö, dat will ick nich - nö, nö ...  

@all
Ich finds ja eher blau und wäre im Ernstfall dafür breitzuschlagen. Also 2mal pro minus 1mal kontra  durch 1mal unentschlossen im Verhältnis zu Usern online  = bleibt erstmal wie es ist.   

Zumal der Style erstmal in Gänze technisch rund laufen sollte, eh man schon wieder anne Farben dreht.


----------



## Joachim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Jürgen
Aktuell in TESTversion 2010 / mein Vorschlag / Dein Vorschlag
 

(Dein Vorschlag: ein Extrakt aus dem hier:"  ")


----------



## Dr.J (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Joachim
Ist der Zwinker-Smilie wirklich so violett angehaucht?? Die Farbe rechts schaut für mich persönlich am Besten aus. Man muss das Ganze dann mal im Kontext sehen.

Aber mach erstmal das technische fertig, dann können wir ja am Farbschema drehen.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hi Ihrs,

also von den drei nebeneinander gefällt die rechte irgendwie am besten - hat so was frisches. Die anderen beiden sind mehr so Marke Smogalarm  Ist nur die Frage, wie eine ganze Seite mit dem Schema aussieht - ob das dann nicht wieder zu bunt wirkt.

Haben wir nicht was in grün - Algengrün ???


----------



## Joachim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Else
.... ja, was frisches - bis man sich dran satt gesehen hat. Ich erinner ja nur ungern daran, das der derzeitige helle Standardstyle (also nicht der TESTversion 2010) auch erst ach so toll war. Bis man sich dran wund gesehen hat. 

Annett meinte vorhin, das die Farben an meinem Bildschirm anders aussehen wie an ihrem (und das sie die TESTversion 2010 er Farbe besser findet   ). Und genau da, denke ich, liegt auch das Problem. Jeder stellt sich seinen Monitor nach gut dünken ein - speziell Helligkeit, Kontrast und Farbtemperatur spielen da ne große Rolle zusätzlich zum höchstpersönlichen Farbempfinden.
Tja, und die Geschmäcker sind nunmal unterschiedlich, das wissen wir ja auch alle.


----------



## Dr.J (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Also mir gefällt der aktuelle aktive Farb-Style immernoch am Besten.  

Aber ich hab ja nix zu melden.


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Bei dem gefallen mir zumindest die User-Angaben links besser mit Namen und Joachims geliebten Punkt im oberen Bereich. Aber die Farben hauen mich nicht vom Hocker. Ich denke aber, das Lesbarkeit und Bedienkomfort vor Schönheit gehen...


----------



## Joachim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Else
Bei welchem "dem" Style? Und büdde was genau - Bildschirmfoto und rot anmalen.


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Na, Joachim, ich hab doch direktemang auf den Doc geantwortet - und der derzeit aktülle Style ist doch "Hobby-Gartenteich 2010" oderrr? Aber bitte - ich hab ja ein neues Snip-Tool  (das ist so klasse...)


----------



## Joachim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*



Jetzt nur wegen der Punktgrafik und weil der Username im Tabellenkopf steht?


----------



## Pammler (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

AH, Testversion gefunden, gefällt mir besser. Aber mal ehrlich - seht doch alles gut aus, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat!


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Ja, Joachim, genau desderwegen


----------



## Pammler (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Ach und zum anderen, frag mal 10 Leute, kriegste entweder garkeine oder 15 Antworten.


----------



## Joachim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Else
... und wenn du mir nun noch erklärst, was genau daran besser ist, wenn der Username 1cm höher steht und der Punkt 1mm mehr im Durchmesser hat ... dann begreif och ich des.  (vielleicht irgendwann )
Siehts mans besser? Muss man die Maus weniger bewegen, also klickt sichs schöner? 

@Thorsten
DAS ist denn mal nen wares Wort.


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hi Joachim,

ich finde es übersichtlicher, weil das, was mir am wichtigsten ist, nämlich wer hat es geschrieben und ist er noch erreichbar, mehr hervorgehoben wird. Ausserdem ist das sicher auch wieder eine Frage des Geschmacks.

Und ja, die Mausi klickt irgendwie geschmeidiger


----------



## Joachim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Och Elschen, dat liecht doch nur anne Schriftgöße - wenn ich die um nur einen Zähler erhöhe, dann siehts genau so aus ... vielleicht mach ich das ja noch. 

@all
Bis dahin sei allen FireFoxern mal das an Herz gelegt: "Nosqint 2.0.3" für FF 3.0 bis 3.7 Damit kann man Global oder Seitenabhängig für sich persönlich Schriftgröße und einige Farben ändern ohne, das wie bei "Strg +/-" die Bilder/Icons mit gezoomt werden. Das Tool ist natürlich kostenlos.

Ich arbeite an einer ähnlichen Lösung die Farben im Forum betreffend (Ff Addon "Stylish"- dann kann die sich jeder selbst einstellen bzw. vorgegebene Scripte nutzen und ich muss keine tausend Styles pflegen.  

Tante Edit sacht: Habs fürs Elschen mal geändert.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Ich finde gerade die Usernamen eine Idee zu Groß und Fett Joachim


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Uwe  halt Dich da raus!

Nee, Joachim, so ist schön , da seh ich gleich, das Uwe den Quatsch verzapft hat


----------



## Pammler (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

So und wo ist nun der letztens vieldiskutierte "Nachoben" Button?


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Im Augenblick ganz unten, unter dem letzten Beitrag rechts.


----------



## Pammler (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Dort sucht ihn doch keiner und wenn ich mittendrin hoch will muß ich scrollen. 
Da macht sich Elschen Gedanken über grüne Punkte und dicke Namen,  aber der
"Heiligenachobenbutton" ist einfach so verschwunden  und Else hat tatenlos zugesehen  (oder hab ich was überlesen?) :?


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

 Hat Joachim doch schon längst auf seiner To-Do-List....

 oder nicht


----------



## Joachim (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hab ich das? 

mom, ich guck mal ...




















  Tja, ne - nich wirklich. Aber sone minimalinvasiven Wünsche erfüll ich doch gern. (Lieber als das ich nochmal nach de Farben fräche ...   Obwohl ich da nun vermutlich DIE Lösung gefunden hab.  )


----------



## Pammler (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Danke Joachim du bist sooooo lieb!


----------



## koifischfan (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Geht es hier noch um den neuen Style?  Vermutlich wäre dieser Thread in der Laberecke besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Joachim (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Koifischfan
Na na - wer wird denn gleich. Sicher gehts noch um den Style. 

@Torsten
Geht gleich los.

@all
Ne Kleinigkeit für zwischendurch:
vorher / nachher
  /  

Das Profil(teich)bild ist nun wieder a weng größer (war ja bisher ne Briefmarke  ) und n paar nette Icons gabs gleich noch dazu.


----------



## Joachim (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

@Torsten
Da isser:
 

Aber vorsicht - de Farbe is noch frisch ...


----------



## Pammler (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Supi, Danke!


----------



## Joachim (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Geburtstage/Eventsansicht im Forum ganz unten für Gäste gefixt.


----------



## Joachim (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Fortgesetzt und bald beendet: _neue Themen/Foren Icons an vb4 angepasst und auf das Grafikformat *.png umgestellt.
_
Ich würde diesen Style dann auch in absehbarer Zeit zum default Style machen.
Es würde dann bei einem eventuellen Umstieg auf vb4 für die User der kleinere Umstieg, da vieles in diesem Style schon so ist wie im vb4 und für mich wäre es weniger Arbeit, da nur wenig am vb4style geändert werden müsste um diesen (TESTversion 2010) zu adaptieren.

Den bisherigen (Hobby-Gartenteich 2010) könnte man jedoch, funktionell unangetastet, weiterhin auswählbar lassen. Zumindest bis vb4. 

Den 2007/09er würd ich jedoch langsam aber sicher abschalten wollen...der hat sein Verfallsdatum allmählich erreicht.


----------



## Joachim (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Bildernachschub:

Foren vorher / nachher:
   /   

Themenanzeige vorher / nachher:
   /


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Die Forenanzeige gefällt mir im Moment sehr gut 
Schnell und einfach zu erkennen wo es was neues gibt


----------



## Joachim (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo Uwe,

denke auch, das mans so besser erkennen kann. 

Mal sehen obs noch wem auf- und gefällt.


----------



## Christine (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hi Joachim,

siehste - dachte heute vormittag schon "da hat der Joachim doch die Icons angehübscht" - sehr schön. Das gibt mal wieder das verdiente

rh *Lob, Lob, Lob*


----------



## Dodi (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hi Joachim,

das ist ja kein Vergleich zu vorher - viel deutlicher jetzt!
Gefällt mir sehr gut - hattu fein gemacht!


----------



## Joachim (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

... aahhhh, uuhhhh, jaaaahhhh .... 

So, und nu uffs Sofa. :cu


----------



## Pammler (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Whats this?


----------



## Joachim (21. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Edit - siehe nächster Post


----------



## Joachim (21. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Ach , jetzt seh ichs - du bist in der Kategorieansicht, nicht in der Forenansicht. Na das ist ja n Ding - da muss ich wohl nochmal ran...

Da war ich bisher aber auch noch nie ...


----------



## Joachim (21. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

So, probiers mal - sollte behoben sein. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Pammler (21. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

   Fein gemacht!  rh


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo Joachim,
jetzt ist alles deutlich besser zu erkennen,
ganz lieben Dank für all' Deine Arbeit, die Du hier reinsteckst,
herzlich
Eva-Maria


----------



## koifischfan (22. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Bezugnehmend auf mein Posting https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/261187/6 gefallen mir die 'Aktuellen Informationen' jetzt wunderbar.


----------



## Joachim (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Na das riecht ja nach baldiger Umwandlung zum Standard Style (siehe weiter oben)


----------



## Christine (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo Joachim,

eine Bitte hätte ich noch 

Unter "Nützliche Links" kann ich da statt des Links "Useralben", der ja eh schon im Hauptmenü vorhanden ist, nicht lieber einen Link zu meinen eigenen Alben bekommen....

 Büdde... :beten


----------



## Dr.J (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo Christine,

unter "Community" findest du den Link "Useralbum". Das ist der zu deinem eigenen Album.


----------



## Christine (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hi Jürgen,

 da hätt ich jetzt nicht gesucht - danke.


----------



## Annett (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Mahlzeit.


Vom Logischen her würde ich vorschlagen, diese beiden Links zu tauschen. 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Joachim (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

... jepp, wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## Christine (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

 Traumhaft....


----------



## Joachim (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

erledigt ... 

Desweiteren wurde dieser Style umbenannt in "2010 Standard" und zugleich zum Standardstyle gemacht.


----------



## Christine (18. März 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Hallo Joachim,

wenn ich über den Usernamen den Link "Homepage des Users" benutze, verlasse ich das Forum, was ja bestimmt nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist. Fehlt da ein kleines "_blank"?


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Wo soll das denn so sein? Wenn habs mit "robsig12" mal probiert - da gehts bei mir in den Beiträgen, als auch im Profil ohne mucken... 

Bitte mal genau sagen wo, notfalls nen Screenshot - dankefein.


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

So, nach nem erhellenden Telefonanruf vom Elschen hab ichs dann auch begriffen und behoben. (notfalls bitte mal Cache leeren).

Danke, Else.


----------



## Christine (18. März 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Für so was ist eine Festnetzflatrate genau richtig


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Na soooooo schwer von Begriff war ich nun auch wieder nich...


----------



## Christine (18. März 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

 rh

Bist doch unser Lieblings-Joachim!


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2010)

*AW: "TESTversion 2010" Style - mehr Kontraste, Usebility*

Oh man, jetzt muss ich mich legen, so fertig bin ich ...


----------

